# Nail clipping suggestions!



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Lucy is 6 months now. She hates being picked up, won't sit on a lap. She will come by to be petted for a few seconds. She never sleeps and is almost always playing. Is there such a thing as kitty ADHD? 

Anyway. I can't clip her nails. If she's asleep she springs up and runs. We've tried wrapping her in a towel and one holds, one clips. She's a contortionist. She gets away. I've tried doing it on my lap while she eats a treat. Not happening. 

She has, despite my handling her paws from when we got her at 3 months, always pulled her paws away. 

I'm desperate for other suggestions. If you can help, please respond!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

She's just a kitten being a kitten. 
My Charli is 8 and a half months old, despite months of patience in paw touching, attempting to clip while sleeping, you name it, I still can't do her nails. She's fine with the touching but soon as she hears that CLIP noise, that's it.
The constant playing is normal, from what I've seen with my Charli. She would play play play play, nap a bit and right back at it. She is pretty much still up all day, but she does sleep through the night with me, which is nice. Now that she's a little older she is sleeping more in the day time. I've tried doing her nails when she's really sleeping, but that little clip sound ends that right quick. I gave up, I bring her down every 4weeks for $15 for a nail clip. Oh well.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you watched them do the nail clipping? There MUST be a way!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, and the whole thing is because they are strangers and I think the kitty becomes instantly submissive. They lay her down on the table and clip clip clip done. Seriously, just that quick. Makes me laugh because with me it's a whole scene....lol. She just lays there looking at me through the whole thing and doesn't flinch with them. Takes me longer to pay than it does to have them clip her. Lol


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you go to the vet for it?


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

There is a vet office down the street, the girls in the office there, they do them. I'm not sure if they are all vet techs or not. It's literally a mile away, so it's easy. It's $15. 
I would think a local groomer would do same for decent price too. I would call around, if I were you, see if it's economically feasible to just go get them done.
I've thought about those stick on nail things, but would they get swallowed?? I don't know if they actually work.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks. I'll call around. There's a place close to me where I take them to the vet. As far as the covers, I probably wouldn't try those. My daughter's friend is a vet tech and she says they make the cats walk wrong and we shouldn't use them. And she isn't scratching things, just me when we're playing sometimes. They look like lethal weapons though. I did grab 1 on each front paw today! Who knows which one though!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was going to say, that's what we did with Mystique. I held her, my husband clipped - and the first couple of times we only did one or two nails. When she started to get panicky then I would put her down and give her a treat. Then she all of a sudden decided we weren't trying to murder her and she would stay long enough for us to do both front paws.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

It takes time. You may have to schedule nails....10 days, 10 nails. That is what we had to do with Simba (he is up to 2, sometimes 3, nails a day now). As others posted, it is the snip sound that they don't like....we can touch, get the claw out, but as soon as that snip sounds, he is a wild beast. The girls are a bit easier (they are a bit older too, so more used to it and trusting of us).


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I've got LOTS of practice trimming kitten nails. Like Mocha said, one nail a day for 10 days. Repeat.

Also, never put her down when she's fussing - or she'll get worse! Do what you need to do to keep hold of her, I find the best is to put one hand around their neck, just above their shoulders DO NOT SQUEEZE! Just hold. Use the other arm to support their body, and hold the back feet with that hand.

I am an admitted champion cat wrangler - just ask my 4 - but the key is to not let them get free until they settle.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

One word: groomer.

We take Maddie in regularily for a sani trim and nail clipping, and I tote along Phoebe, Coco too to do their nails. I HATE doing this so gladly pay for the service. My groomer does it on a walk in basis. 30 minutes round trip. Easy peasy.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

librarychick said:


> Also, never put her down when she's fussing - or she'll get worse! Do what you need to do to keep hold of her, I find the best is to put one hand around their neck, just above their shoulders DO NOT SQUEEZE! Just hold. Use the other arm to support their body, and hold the back feet with that hand.


 I wonder if you would be able to post a video? I can clip Cheddar nails no problem and was able to do Devon's once. After that it's hard to get his done. I'm sure many of us here would appreciate a visual.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> It takes time. You may have to schedule nails....10 days, 10 nails. That is what we had to do with Simba (he is up to 2, sometimes 3, nails a day now). As others posted, it is the snip sound that they don't like....we can touch, get the claw out, but as soon as that snip sounds, he is a wild beast. The girls are a bit easier (they are a bit older too, so more used to it and trusting of us).


Maybe I'll keep trying. It's not the snip sound for Lucy. It's being held at all. Or holding her paw.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

She's only six months... I would try to pick her up and hold her more often so she can get used to it. Just pick her up and hold her on your lap and feed her a treat - then let her go. Next time try extending the period between treats. The treats are there to hold her attention as she's still a kitten and would much rather be running than sitting in one spot. The more you do it now, the less problematic she'll become as time goes on.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I learned with my now 5 year old to clip when they are young. I started him at 8 weeks and clipped his nails weekly. Now he lets me roll him onto his back in my lap and clip away. My dad was horrified lol I started Merlin when he was 8 weeks old too. He isn't as good but he is only 7 months old. I can only do two paws at a time whereas with Rascal I can do all four.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Cheddar said:


> I wonder if you would be able to post a video? I can clip Cheddar nails no problem and was able to do Devon's once. After that it's hard to get his done. I'm sure many of us here would appreciate a visual.


Hm, I'll think about how to accomplish this. The trouble is Doran and Muffin are so used to being held they're very well behaved and generally don't fuss at all...and the girls didn't have the same training.

I'll see if I can find someone I know with a kitten I can borrow to demonstrate


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

When I first got Munch, he wanted nothing to do with nail clipping, or even being held. I just did what I do with dogs. I held him and did it. I never let him go when he struggled, abd I know have a cat who is totally calm with nail clipping and being held. I check his nails once a week, then clip the ones needed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess I'm just a wuss. I took Maddie and Polly in for nail trims and Maddie's sani-trim. She jumped in my lap earlier with such a stink and dingleberries I had to get her right in. I'm thankful I'm only a couple miles away and it's less than a 30 minute trip start to finish! Tomorrow I'm taking Phoebe and Coco in. Money well spent IMO.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

It isn't the money for me, it's the trauma of putting them in the carrier and hauling them off somewhere - anywhere - that is the issue for me. That is why I am determined to try to do things at home myself. 

That being said, we haven't had much luck so far with Sunny - he is a big cat and very muscular, and when he doesn't want to be held good luck with that. We don't want to fight him or try to burrito him, he's not at all food motivated and he tends to panic. So far we've only gotten minimal done on him - one nail here and there. Thankfully though he seems to not have a problem with his nails as far as catching them on things and he has to have a vaccination soon so we will have them done at the vet then. God forbid the day we have to medicate him in any way. Mystique is a doll though - we can do her nails no problem and we even clipped a couple of small mats under her elbow with my husband's small moustache clippers and she was good as gold. Penny is good as well - even though she doesn't like having her nails done she will hold still for it with one of us holding her and the other clipping.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Marcia said:


> One word: groomer.
> 
> We take Maddie in regularily for a sani trim and nail clipping, and I tote along Phoebe, Coco too to do their nails. I HATE doing this so gladly pay for the service. My groomer does it on a walk in basis. 30 minutes round trip. Easy peasy.


This was my solution for years. Then one day, about a year ago, I got some claws stuck in me and I just picked up the kitty, brought her into my bedroom and clipped her!!! It was probably Cali, my most velcro kitty. After her, I went and got Charlee, then Cleo. Now I can do them all, but Charlee is the hardest. She just really hates it. If their groomer was closer, I might still be taking them in. They could really use their back feet to be clipped. I can't do them. 

For some reasons, strangers can walk right up and do them. No muss, no fuss. They know they can get away with struggling and pulling crap with _me_.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I start on mine as soon as possible. The younger they are the better it is to get them use to a trimming routine.

I use my chest freezer as a table top for 'Kitty-Kare' and maintenance. I like the surface to be about waist height to me. 
Once I have the cat I want to trim, I position them in a one arm hold.

I put my back against the wall and sit the cat on the table top but still tucked under my arm. (Kind of like a football cradle)
Now they can't back up to get away and my one arm has a good hold.

I use the hand (on the cradling arm) to hold and manipulate the claws with. Then, with the free arm and claw clippers, just quickly clip the tips if the claw off. 
If you concentrate on just getting the tips you won't have to worry yourself with clipping the claw too short and cutting the 'quick.'

Make sure you have styptic powder with some lidocaine (for the sting from the styptic powder) handy. The 'quick' in a cat's claw will bleed a lot and is not so easy to stop without the powder.

I have cats that are definitely not lap cats and not too keen on being held either, BUT they are not stressed when they get their claws trimmed anymore. 

Also, if you catch them when they are sleepy they tend to be more "laid back" about most things.

I try and make sure I cut my nails around the girls, so they can see that everybody has to do it, not just them. LOL They know the sound and know what I'm doing and don't seem upset by it. In fact, they like to watch LOL


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Some cats just have really sensitive feet, I think. I was always able to clip all my cats claws at home over the years. Then we adopted a 12 year old lynx point mix whose owner had to go into a nursing home. Oh my word... she literally screamed if we tried. For the first time ever, we had to book an appointment whenever we needed to have her claws clipped. It would take two vet techs to hold her and she'd yell at the top of her lungs the whole time

I find it's best not to force it too much. I used to just casually reach over, pick up the cat, almost absent-mindedly clip a few claws, staying relaxed the whole time. Usually I could get two or three done before the cat squirmed too much, then I'd just let him/her go and try again a little later. Our current cat tends to chew on my hand when I clip him, so I get my husband to hold him while I do the longest and sharpest ones. I don't know if it's coincidence that he's also a colourpoint cat - perhaps they have more sensitive feet than non-albino cats?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm going to try to hold her like library chick described and have someone else do the cutting. Lucy has been paw resistant since we got her at 12 weeks (best guess). Also, it's impossible to hold on to her until she doesn't squirm. Yesterday I tried to sneak up on her while she was sleeping but she's ever diligent! There was once when she was much younger and would sleep on the bed that I was able to do it while she was sleeping. She doesn't sleep there ever now.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Do one nail a day! Don't rush it, if you go slow and make it positive it will get better.

I've held kittens and puppies for up to 5 minutes while they fussed, you just have to get them to the point where they settle. Unfortunately, every time you let her go while she's struggling she's learning to struggle harder the next time. The more you let her go the worse it will get. Guaranteed.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

^^^^ yes!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have to disagree that forcing cats to be held is best in every case. It worked out for your kittens, but it doesn't mean it will work out for every kitten. You are talking about them 'fussing' which sounds pretty benign, but what you actually mean is struggling to get down and in the case of some cats, beginning to panic when they can't get free. And actually 6 months is not a tiny kitten any longer, and being forcibly held for up to 5 minutes or longer, especially if the cat is panicking, could be a definite source of stress. If it continues every day, I could see it causing issues like cystitis or other stress related illnesses. I think we all need to respect our cats' wishes when it comes to being held or not - some just don't take to it. And if it means we have to clip one nail at a time indefinitely or take the cat to a groomer so be it.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I am talking about KITTENS. That is a crucial point. At 6 months she definitely IS still a kitten, behaviorally and as it effects her learning ability. They are still flexible enough that this method works at that age.

I am talking about generally well socialized, young, kittens. NOT feral cats/kittens, or adult cats, the method there is completely different and it has to be.

I'm not talking about forcibly restraining a cat that is truly fearful and freaking out, I'm talking about a kitten who is having a temper tantrum because she's used to getting her way. There is a HUGE difference and a crucial one. You need to be able to recognize if your kitten is actually afraid, or if it just doesn't like being held.

Ultimately this is necessary in the long run because there are times when your cat WILL need to be restrained (medical treatments/exams, groomer trimming their paws, etc), if they're accustomed to a certain amount of restraint that experience will be much less stressful than it is for a cat who has never been taught to cooperate with restraint. In the long term it is worth it. IMO.

As for 'what I mean' I am NOT talking about an adult cat (a 6 month old is a kitten, definitely), I am NOT talking about a skittish cat, I am talking about THIS kitten who just doesn't want to be restrained and has learned that fussing gets her what she wants. It's very much the same as a toddler throwing a tantrum because you won't give him a chocolate bar. Giving the kid the chocolate bar might solve the immediate temper tantrum, but it makes the issues a bigger problem overall.

I do have a very different method that I always recommend for adult cats, especially skittish or paw-shy ones. In this case it's overkill. The kitten needs to learn to be held for her own well being.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I do it with my cats. I started with Neelix when he arrived and he still requires a reminder sometimes. That I'm the Mom and if I want to hold you then deal with it.

Sometimes Book and MowMow need reminding as well. I hold them until they stop struggling. It could take 1 minute it could take 5 minutes. Neelix is young so I don't expect him to tolerate it for 5 minutes. I hold him just until he stops fighting and then let him go ... with TONS of praise and pets. I don't do this at the same time I try to do their nails, that's too much happening at once. I had the vet trim his nails until I taught him to stop struggling. I can get one full paw done at a time now before I put him down and come back to it later.

I would never ever let go of a struggling cat or kitten... or puppy for that matter (if it's struggling for no 'good' reason). Of course if the animal is truly afraid and freaking out then I'd take a different approach.

Cats are smart it doesn't take long for them to understand what they need to do in order to be released.

If MowMow can learn it, any cat can. He does NOT like being restrained and when I adopted him @ 3 years old he was afraid of being held at all. I couldn't even lay my arm over him to hug him, he'd be afraid. I don't think it took him more than a week to understand that if he was calm and quiet he wouldn't be restrained. That's the main reason the vet lets me hold him. If a vet tech tried to restrain him, he FREAKS OUT. If I hold him he completely relaxes and just stares at my face intently until they are done and I let him go. Book is the same way with anyone who holds him. He goes completely limp and waits for it to be over. Neelix isn't quite there yet but he's well on his way to understanding. He fusses then suddenly gives up and starts licking my nose and chirping. The only thing I need to fight when trimming his nails is his tongue.


This wasn't anything that lasted weeks and weeks and caused health problems from stress. Most cats aren't delicate little orchids who can't handle it. When I hold mine then let them go they don't run or try to hide, they hang around for pets and praises and are ears and tails up happy. That's the reaction when I hold them down to medicate them or trim their nails or just to make them 'pay their rent' (hugs and kisses from Mom).


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I don't know about delicate orchids, but I do know that just because the two of you do this, doesn't mean it is appropriate for all. All cats and even kittens are different. How do you know this kitten doesn't have a type of hyperesthesia? How do you know that in her former home she wasn't handled inappropriately, making her skittish about it - I think she came with a lot of unexpected health problems so her treatment might not have been 100%. 

And ultimately I just don't believe that cats struggle because they are 'spoiled' and/or 'used to getting their way'. I don't believe cats think that way, or behave according to those standards - I think they struggle because it is truly not natural for a cat to be held. I think those are human standards and feelings - just like the toddler example. Yes, you wouldn't give the toddler the chocolate bar - the toddler is human. You are welcome to your opinion, but I think I am entitled to mine too.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I suppose I need to clarify. I responded before I thought things through completely.

The method I recommend with kittens is pretty much exactly what Krissy is describing she uses with Neelix. It works in 2 parts:

Part 1
Never set down a fussy kitten

Starting with a kitten (9m and younger, up to 12m depending on temperament) get the kitten used to handling.
Pick up the kitten and hold them close, firmly but not tightly. If they fuss continue holding them.
Wait until there is a break in their fussing - they need to hold still for 2 seconds.
As soon as they settle for those 2 seconds set them down and praise them.

As they get more used to this handling extend the period of time they must settle for to 5 seconds, then 10 seconds.

As they become more relaxed about the restraint wait until they relax in your arms before you put them down. The moment when they stop pushing their legs against you, take a deep breath, and relax their muscles is what you're looking for. Set them down once this is accomplished.

In every step you setting them down, or letting them get up, is the reward for calming down - but add in praise and petting or treats as well as an added bonus to help speed things up.

With kittens this should be done ideally every day, when the kitten is tired. Once they understand the procedure try when they are a little more excited, and* gradually *increase that until they can be held calmly even when wound up.


Step 2
Nail trimming added to restraint

You need to trim nails no matter what, so use a plan to get their nails done in the interim. Having a vet or groomer trim them is one options, or having nail caps put on is another. You can also get them VERY tired and trim a single claw at a time when they're relaxed.

When you can get your kitten to the point that they will relax in your arms (the above step) add in nail trimming practice:

-Hold the kitten and get them to relax
-Gently trim a single claw, then hold the kitten until it relaxes again
-Release the kitten and treat
-Repeat every day, doing a single claw each day as practice and practical exercise.

This keeps claw trimming low stress - especially compared to pinning them down/burrito-ing and 'just getting it done' which can be high stress (depending on your cat).

Heather, when I said I held kittens up to 5 minutes I was speaking of their first introduction to this method when they tend to put up the largest fuss they can. As they become used to it they relax and settle much more quickly - but the first few times you simply just have to hold on and wait them out, or you're encouraging them to 'just try harder'. That is a very dangerous lesson to teach a kitten, as it can lead to biting and clawing and a cat that has to be sedated for any sort of medical procedure. The trick is to restrain them with the very least amount of force/pressure possible. To tight and you will kick them into fear, but too loose and they escape. That's why I suggest the 'hold the shoulders and feet' version - it offers the best grip in a safe position.

Again, I am not talking about feral kittens, adult cats, or very skittish cats. The key is that you need to be able to tell the difference between a kitten that is truly afraid, and one that is just upset and doesn't want to be restrained. I would not restrain a fearful cat this way - that would require a different, gentler, method.

I hope I explained that a bit better for you. If done properly this isn't stressful or fear-inducing. I'm certainly not suggesting forcefully holding every cat for 5 minutes a day no matter what! That would be very stressful and get the exact opposite results I'd be looking for.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree, fussy kitten and an adult cat freaking out is a huge difference. 

I just wanted to add to the nails that it's very important how you feel and approach the cat. Cats are very sensitive and they pick up on your nerves or apprehension or even annoyance. Don't pick her up thinking it's going to be a nightmare and feeling bad for doing this to her. I had a similar issue with pilling Leelu, it would be a huge struggle. People told me to not feel bad about it and I kinda poo pood them, but it really did work. As soon as I changed my attitude that I just have to do it and I'm not feeling sorry for poor Leelu who gets a pill shoved down her throat, she relaxed and that was half the battle. 

I've been watching her more and seeing how sensitive she is to my moods. It's not like she wants to be close to me when I'm sad or anything like that. But things like the other day, when I was on the couch and she was sleeping nearby. Got a call from work that really pissed me off and I could see her relaxed demeanor from a few minutes change and she was watching my out of the corner of her eye. They're fascinating little creatures.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

librarychick said:


> The key is that you need to be able to tell the difference between a kitten that is truly afraid, and one that is just upset and doesn't want to be restrained. I would not restrain a fearful cat this way - that would require a different, gentler, method.
> 
> I hope I explained that a bit better for you.


Yes, definitely, thanks. But the paragraph above is partly what I object to when I see this type of advice given out to everyone. Many people would not know the difference between a fearful kitten and one that just doesn't want to be restrained.

And also, where you said that to put them down when they are struggling encourages them to struggle harder next time. When I got Mystique she was 10 months old - possibly older than you would consider a kitten, but still. I did the opposite - when my husband and I first tried to clip her nails, she was able to get through a couple before she would start to struggle. I would immediately put her down and give her a treat. I believe rather than learning to struggle harder, she learned that I respected her boundaries and limitations, and it wasn't long before she would stay relaxed in my arms and allow my husband to clip all the nails on both front feet with just a minor wiggle here or there that I could soothe her out of. She learned I was to be trusted and wouldn't force her to stay if she really objected. I don't know if it was fear or just general discomfort with being held - either way, my method worked with _her_. I guess what I am saying is that it isn't necessarily one size fits all.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I found a few youtube videos that show the sort of basic idea.

Watch how the kitten tries to get away and he just calmly blocks it and continues holding - no tight squeezing needed:
Tough Love: Socializing Feral Kittens (Part 3 of 3) - YouTube

Same sort of thing, a calm kitten getting riled up and not wanting to be held - watch him hold her anyways for a few seconds:
Quick Tip of Day: How To Hold A #Kitten - YouTube

In this one it's feral kittens that are still fairly scared - so she starts with a scruff hold but you can see shes only using as much pressure as absolutely necessary and switches to a shoulder-hold and still only using enough pressure to keep him still for petting so he learns it's nice. (I don't recommend scruffing, unless it's this sort of method to help tame feral kittens - or in a vet situation.)
Taming Feral Kittens - YouTube

here's another good one of a feral boy, see how gently she holds him? Minimum amount of force needed - very important. He is doing what I would call 'fussing' little wiggles of protest, more than outright terrorfilled trying to get away. She also makes the kitten settle a bit before she puts him down - exactly what I recommend.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIJWxN_DH00

As a comparison, this is behavior of a truly scared cat trying to get away. Watch his ears, and his eyes specifically:
Cat Wars BBC Documentary 2014 - YouTube
THAT is not a time to restrain your cat/kitten unless you have no other option (vet care)

I hope that helps!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Heather72754 said:


> Yes, definitely, thanks. But the paragraph above is partly what I object to when I see this type of advice given out to everyone. Many people would not know the difference between a fearful kitten and one that just doesn't want to be restrained.


I agree, so I posted some videos to help 



Heather72754 said:


> And also, where you said that to put them down when they are struggling encourages them to struggle harder next time. When I got Mystique she was 10 months old - possibly older than you would consider a kitten, but still. I did the opposite - when my husband and I first tried to clip her nails, she was able to get through a couple before she would start to struggle. I would immediately put her down and give her a treat. I believe rather than learning to struggle harder, she learned that I respected her boundaries and limitations, and it wasn't long before she would stay relaxed in my arms and allow my husband to clip all the nails on both front feet with just a minor wiggle here or there that I could soothe her out of. She learned I was to be trusted and wouldn't force her to stay if she really objected. I don't know if it was fear or just general discomfort with being held - either way, my method worked with _her_. I guess what I am saying is that it isn't necessarily one size fits all.


In this case she was brand new to you, so more likely to be on the 'fearful/anxious' end of things. If I got a brand new 10m old cat I probably would use a very similar tactic to what you describe, a combo of trust building and habit breaking.

That being said, with a cat who is NOT new to the home, is very comfortable in the environment and with the people, that isn't really necessary. Especially in the OPs case, there's a huge difference, maturity-wise between a 6m and a 10m kitten. Personality does play a part, for sure, but age is a factor with young cats as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Egads!! NO one here is talking about hog tying or holding the kitten in an anaconda death grip!

I am able, by myself, to trim ALL my cat's nails, front and back, clean ears, give medicine, if needed, and generally groom!

IF you follow the natural rythems of a kitten...
Play,
Eat,
Groom,
Sleep,
You will be well on your way to a cat that will enjoy being held!
Play first! Tire that baby out!
Feed it! Full tummy, is a happy tummy!
Grooming....in this case, mimicking what a mama cat does, licking and washing her baby...we can substitute a soft brush or simply gentle strokes...
Put kitten on your lap for a snooze...AND...don't keep bugging it, because it's Soooo cute!!

When you hold a kitten/cat, start close to the floor or a table, etc...
Hold just firmly enough, they can't wiggle away...
Let them go, repeat a time or two, you will increase the time as you go...
Some people also try and hold a kitten like a human baby, this is totally unnatural for a cat! They are very vulnerable in this position! 
Hold them right side up, firmly supported by your arm, under them!

Massage their feet when they're relaxing on your lap, give a whole gentle body message...

They may not be a human...BUT cat's are extremely Smart!!
If, when they struggle or complain, they are let go...well guess what?!

If you are the least bit hesitant about doing anything with your kitten/cat, it senses it!!

On nail trimming, start with JUST the sharpest point, being removed!
This is not the time to "accidentally" cut the 'quick' ! 
You do not want the kitten associating pain with nail trimming!

If you find you are tensing up, than call it a day, and come back when you're calm!

And since not all of my cats, came to me as kittens...I can also say this has worked on adult cats!
The key is Patience, patience, patience!!
Sharon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Egads!! NO one here is talking about hog tying or holding the kitten in an anaconda death grip!
> 
> They may not be a human...BUT cat's are extremely Smart!!
> If, when they struggle or complain, they are let go...well guess what?!


Yeah, I don't think I said anything about a death grip of any sort. And I've already said that I let Mystique go originally when she struggled and it caused her to trust me _more _and be _more_ compliant in very short order. I would imagine that's not the 'guess what' outcome you are referring to. 

Thanks librarychick for the explanations and videos - they do make it clearer what you are referring to and the difference between being scared and simply resistant.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL Heather!! 
I wasn't picking on you!
I just wanted anyone else to know, if they came to this thread, looking for help, tips, etc...
That we weren't advocating that kind "Restraint or Holding!"
Sharon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok thanks, on that we can agree - no anaconda death grips lol. :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I just duct tape mine to the walls. It's easier to trim their nails that way.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

mowmow said:


> i just duct tape mine to the walls. It's easier to trim their nails that way.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks MowMow. I needed that!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a cat-sized one of these: (and the two guards, well, just for me) :grin:


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha mowmow. I'm evil for picturing Leelu taped to a wall with a confused look on her face. Haha


----------

